# Filipina maid performs sorcery on two-year-old



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Filipina maid performs sorcery on two-year-old *

KUWAIT: A Kuwaiti grandmother of a two-year-old child heard the infant crying incessantly on the upper floor of the house and decided to check it out. What she saw seemed something straight out of a horror movie.

The Filipina maid was completely nude and she had also taken off the baby's clothes inside the bathroom. Then she started pouring a concoction of a liquid mixed with flies and crickets over the baby. When the horrified grandmother asked her what she was doing, the maid replied that she specialised in sorcery and witchcraft, and the liquid was meant to make the baby love her forever.

The grandmother told police that the child's mother was unable to take care of her as she had recently delivered a baby, which is why she had entrusted the maid to take care of her. The grandmother then told her second son of the ritual as the child's father was away performing Haj.

The son immediately registered a complaint with police. The case is under investigation.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

sheesh!!!!! you just never know now do ya?


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Holy Lord, that's messed up


----------

